# UFN 18 weigh-in Results



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

> UFC Fight Night 18 weigh-ins: live and official results (Updated)
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff
> 
> 
> ...


* - Bout canceled due to Jensen disclosing the use of Adderall.
+ - Both Jeremy Stephens and Gleison Tibau came in over the 156-pound limit. The two have agreed to meet at a catchweight of 158 pounds.

Here are some of the photos:



Brock Larson










Ricardo Almeida










Gleison Tibau










Jeremy Stephens










Junie Browning










Cole Miller










Dos Anjos










Tyson Griffin










Ryan Bader










Martin Kampmann










Carlos Condit


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

lol @ Dana White


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks like he's disgusted by something on Stephen's lip lol.

Almeida looks built man.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah good to see him in great shape. I'm confident he's taking it tomorrow. 


Is it me or it looks like Miller is starting to get a boner on this pic :laugh:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Yeah good to see him in great shape. I'm confident he's taking it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Is it me or it looks like Miller is starting to get a boner on this pic :laugh:


Starting? Lol, I think that's all he has.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dos Anjos is looking uglier then wanderlei


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Dos Anjos = Yikes!!!


Funny that Tibau came closer to making weight than Stephens did, since, he's the bigger man and had less time to prepare.

I wonder if Almeida has his cardio issues sorted out.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sucks that Jensen isn't fighting, I think this was probably his last shot with the UFC as he is 0-3 with them right now.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

wow barely anyone actually made the legit weight, pretty much everyone took advantage of the extra pound allowance. i don't even know why they allow an extra pound anyway, if it's not allowed in title fights, why allow it in normal fights.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Am I the only person who is getting fed up with fighters not making weight?

These guys are supposed to be the best in their class and fighting in the top organisation.

Do they get fined for missing weight?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Am I the only person who is getting fed up with fighters not making weight?
> 
> These guys are supposed to be the best in their class and fighting in the top organisation.
> 
> Do they get fined for missing weight?


in a non title fight they allow fighters to go 1 pound overweight without penalty. anymore than that and they'll ask the other fighter if he still wants to fight or sometimes they'll cut the fighters pay instead. if it was a title fight it'd be called off and just become a regular 3 round fight (like travis lutter vs anderson silva)

now obviously everyone is treating the extra pound like thats the weight class limit when its not.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

looney liam said:


> in a non title fight they allow fighters to go 1 pound overweight without penalty. anymore than that and they'll ask the other fighter if he still wants to fight or sometimes they'll cut the fighters pay instead. if it was a title fight it'd be called off and just become a regular 3 round fight (like travis lutter vs anderson silva)
> 
> now obviously everyone is treating the extra pound like thats the weight class limit when its not.


I get the extra pound, that's not what I'm asking - it's the fighters who are even over that, as far as I'm concerned they are lucky to get to fight at all - a fine should be the least of their worries


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow cole miller looks in way better sshape than before.
I hope he slaps junie silly.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It looks like Jeremy is taking a piss.


I freaking love Tibau's weigh-in stare down pose- classic. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, actually I think it looks like Stephens is disappointed with himself for not making weight.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Wtf, Kampmann looks starved! He's actually looking skinnier than Condit on those pics.

Only four fights on the main card, is that normal?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I thought Kampann looked a little skinny, and so does Larson..well not skinny, but his chest looks weird.


----------

